# Bandsaw jig for trimming blank corners?



## John Gray (Sep 10, 2010)

I am trying to trim the 90 degree corners off of some square *acrylic blanks* and/or wooden ones. Has anyone made a jig to do this or seen where I could information on such? My idea is to make something adjustable for different size blanks that slides in the miter slot on one of my bandsaws, I have a 14" saw and a smaller Craftsmen the will only cut something that's under 3" high. 
*HELP!!!!*


----------



## snyiper (Sep 10, 2010)

Use a block of wood with a V the length of it and lay the blank in that to hold to cut corners.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 10, 2010)

I do believe that there might be a tutorial in the library. I know that there have been several jigs posted here before. Let me see if I can find one for you.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 10, 2010)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=62561&highlight=corners


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 10, 2010)

This is the one I was thinking of http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=55143&highlight=corners


----------



## robutacion (Sep 11, 2010)

John Gray said:


> I am trying to trim the 90 degree corners off of some square acrylic blanks and/or wooden ones.  Has anyone made a jig to do this or seen where I could information on such?  My idea is to make something adjustable for different size blanks that slides in the miter slot on one of my bandsaws, I have a 14" saw and a smaller Craftsmen the will only cut something that's under 3" high.
> *HELP!!!!*



Hi John,

I think that I have put pics of my jig on this forum somewhere, maybe on someone else's post but I can show you what I've done for the pen blanks and it works really well, particularly the improved version on my first one.  I cut (remove the square corners) a lot I mean, hundreds at the time sometimes, and it takes no time at all to do a few, just magic...!:wink::biggrin: 

You should be able to work out how to do it, if not shoot any questions you have and I will try to help you through...!

Now..., where did I put those pics...???:biggrin:

OK, found my original jig pics...! put these ones first and I will come back with the improved version...!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion (Sep 11, 2010)

Yeah, I've though so...!

I have actually put it all together in a thread some time ago and here it is http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=55143

Copy away and have fun...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## monophoto (Sep 11, 2010)

NewLondon88 said:


> How large are you trying to go? You can't turn the corners off on the lathe?




It depends on what I'm turning.  In the case of pen blanks, I just put them on a mandrel and turn.  Likewise bottle stoppers.  But if the blank is larger, I generally prefer to knock the corners off on a saw.  

Actually, the *safety* *instructions* that came with my lathe say that if the blank is larger than 3", the corners must be cut off before turning.  I tend to take published safety recommendations seriously.


----------



## randyrls (Sep 11, 2010)

John Gray said:


> I am trying to trim the 90 degree corners off of some square acrylic blanks and/or wooden ones.



John;   I just sand off the corners using a drum sander in my lathe.  I do just before turning when the blanks are mounted on the mandrel.


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 11, 2010)

You could knock them off if you have a disc or belt sander..just makes a crap load of dust...never said it was perfect


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 14, 2010)

I bought one from Hut years ago when I started turning and it is brand new never used on the shelf. Wish that it was worth shipping I would get rid of it.


----------

